# New coral



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Some corals I picked up from Windowlicka the colors are great


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad they made it to a great home! Thanks again!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice blasto... good score


----------

